
LVI – Hijacking Transient Execution with Load Value Injection - gpvos
https://lviattack.eu/
======
saagarjha
Discussed last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22537216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22537216)

~~~
gpvos
Ah, I missed that one; meanwhile, it has been submitted five times with this
URL without anyone posting a redirect note (and without getting traction).

~~~
saagarjha
It’s a fairly technical paper, but there is a nice movie trailer for it:
[https://youtu.be/baKHSXeIIaI](https://youtu.be/baKHSXeIIaI)

